# [Wet Thumb Forum]-~2g Nano Jar



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

A few months ago I found a ~2g jar at the local Target that I thought would make an interesting low-tech planted aquarium. I ended up using Eco-Complete (had not finished the Walstad book at the time I set it up, so no soil) as the substrate. Planted it with cuttings from other tanks, some pulled from others, and a couple of Barclaya longifolia bulbs I had sitting around. I managed to get a Red Sea Nano Filter to fit on the lip of the jar initially to clean out the water a bit. Then I let it grow out for awhile. About 2-3 weeks ago I put in a pair of guppies from an LFS, who by all appearances are fantastically ecstatic with their new home. (Never had guppies before and I must say they're quite a gregarious and social pair.) The jar sits on my kitchen counter. When it is a nice sunny morning I will put the jar on the floor of my living room to get some sunlight for the 1~2 hours of direct sunlight that room gets at sunrise. The floating Phyllanthus fluitans grew beautiful red roots and the leaves "blushed".

I'm lately starting to get some algae on the glass, and I'm not sure how I'm going to clean it yet (I'll probably have to construct something to work with in that small space). And the P. fluitans started to get almost "mouldy" (less blush color and more a greenish red), dying off and getting green string/hair algae. So I pulled most of it. Perhaps the little compact fluoresent desk lamp was too strong for too long? Not sure, I'm still learning about that plant.

For pictures go to my .MAC homepage


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

A few months ago I found a ~2g jar at the local Target that I thought would make an interesting low-tech planted aquarium. I ended up using Eco-Complete (had not finished the Walstad book at the time I set it up, so no soil) as the substrate. Planted it with cuttings from other tanks, some pulled from others, and a couple of Barclaya longifolia bulbs I had sitting around. I managed to get a Red Sea Nano Filter to fit on the lip of the jar initially to clean out the water a bit. Then I let it grow out for awhile. About 2-3 weeks ago I put in a pair of guppies from an LFS, who by all appearances are fantastically ecstatic with their new home. (Never had guppies before and I must say they're quite a gregarious and social pair.) The jar sits on my kitchen counter. When it is a nice sunny morning I will put the jar on the floor of my living room to get some sunlight for the 1~2 hours of direct sunlight that room gets at sunrise. The floating Phyllanthus fluitans grew beautiful red roots and the leaves "blushed".

I'm lately starting to get some algae on the glass, and I'm not sure how I'm going to clean it yet (I'll probably have to construct something to work with in that small space). And the P. fluitans started to get almost "mouldy" (less blush color and more a greenish red), dying off and getting green string/hair algae. So I pulled most of it. Perhaps the little compact fluoresent desk lamp was too strong for too long? Not sure, I'm still learning about that plant.

For pictures go to my .MAC homepage


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats pretty cool growing plants in a jar! Have you had them flower?


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

thats the problem with really small tanks, there seems to be no lighting small yet powerful enough to provide max wattage.
oh yeah direct sunlight's prolly main cause of ur algae problem. I suggest use ur desk lamp instead.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The idea that sun creates algae is a myth. Many people use natural sunlight without major problems. You may just need to live with the algae. You can experiment on changing your routine but it is harder to achieve a balance in such a small container. Get some freshwater shrimp to eat the algae!


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I have some Rednose Rudolph shrimp in my 10g, a couple look like they're carrying eggs, but I do not have any experience with shrimp reproduction, so I'm not sure. If they are, then I'd love to move them around to different tanks including the 2g.

The algae is fairly recent and started on the Phyllanthus fluitans first which was getting weird (what I called "mouldy") because I think the 13w PC light I was using was too bright and was pretty close anyway (was not very adjustable as a desk lamp, no height control).

Still, very interesting jar so far. I found the best algae removal tool for it to be... wadded paper towels.  They work like a charm.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Rusticitas,

Thanks for showing us pictures of your cute little tank. 

Very nice to see the floating plants! I was impressed with how healthy the guppies look. They look very comfortable in their 2 gal home.

It sounds like the algae is a very minor problem and "paper toweling" is as good a solution as any I've heard.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I must say they are the happiest guppies I have ever seen. (They were the first, all others I have gotten for other tanks only lasted a week at most, not very hardy). So happy that my girlfriend and I have dubbed them "The Gladmans".  (Very corny, I know, but it seems to fit their personalities.)

I had originally tried a couple of white cloud's but they acted very "freaked" so I returned them to their original container. A Betta seemed a little too big. The guppies seem perfect, and they explore all over the jar. All in all, my best tank yet. Not bad, I think, for only starting in this hobby in March.

Have some ideas on a couple of others for the office...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wondering if any of you have had the problem of uninvited guest laying eggs into the water which then became wiggling larvae which then transformed into nuisant wing buzzing skin itching mosquitoes.........I now have around 5 adults that just freshly metamorphed from their larval stage. They are trapped because I put a book on the opening. But as we speak there are at least 2 dozen more larvae in the water. What would be the best solution? Add some guppies? Or catch the larvae and feed them to my fish? 

Paul


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Bettas are the best fish for eating mosquitos


----------



## Chris J (Oct 7, 2003)

SurWrathful, I would try to catch the larvae and feed them to your other tanks. That or try to put a betta, mosquitofish, or something that is a crniverous fish to eat them up...

I like how the 2g nano is going. I may want to do that. You said that you got the jar at Target? Can you get it at other places?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Many fish will devour mosquito larva. I net larva out of the pond for my Rainbowfish as a major treat_major_. Angelfish, guppies and other livebearers will go wild for mosquito larva.

The only fish that seem not to hunt them down within 10 seconds are African cichlids, catfish, etc (bottom-dwellers and vegetarians).


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I just moved it to outside because there were too many new mosquitoes in the bowl; had to cover it with a book then cautiously carry it to the backyard. When I took away the book, ZOoooooooooom!!! Out flew at least 20 mosquitoes. Some are still lingering in my room; I know cus I am scratching my legs><! 

BTW, I got mine at Tuesday Morning. Don't know if you have it in your states. They carry many glasswares of different size and type. 

Paul


----------

